# zinc or copper roof mildew protection



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

yes, as you described. they are tacked then nailed with the ridge. if youre using copper, be sure to use copper nails.


----------



## johnk (May 1, 2007)

*zinc strips...*

these zinc strips are completely ineffective unless applied every 4 0r 5 courses.a foot wide galvanized ridgecap works great but really ugly.


----------

